# Impossible crushes: can you relate?



## rizedieb (May 5, 2011)

I always crush on the most inaccessible people. :mumMy previous crush was this cashier girl (some of you might remember). Why is she inaccessible, you might ask? Well, she was doing her job so she was bound to reject me, which she did...

I now have a crush on my dentist. She's just drop-dead gorgeous, so kind and caring (agreed, it's her job to make patients feel comfortable but she's doing way more than just her job...) and only 5 years older than me. But again so inaccessible. Why? Well, I don't know for sure but I dare to bet $500 that she's already taken.

And if she's not, she would certainly reject me. I mean; which sane woman with a job like that is going to say yes to a jobless bum who didn't even graduate + doesn't know how to talk? :no

Seeing as I have six more appointments with her for the coming two months, I'll just hide my feelings as best as I can, which won't be a problem - I'm the master of making pokerfaces. The cashier girl taught me a lesson; everytime I go to the store, I'm embarrassed as bleep now. Imagine having to go to a dentist who just rejected you!

So... who can relate? Did you ever have an impossible crush? How did you handle it?


----------



## adopie (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't automatically think that you aren't good enough for someone. It's hard to talk to the dentist when she has a rod in your mouth, but you could always strike an innocent conversation.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

I can relate all to well.


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, I can relate. Well, I mean, my crushes aren't _that_ impossible, but impossible nonetheless - but only because _everyone_ is unattainable in my mind.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

A lot of times, yes. Actually, every single one is impossible.


----------



## Ilio (Jul 16, 2009)

I can relate too. At the moment I would be willing to start a relationship with almost any girl. But none would want to be with a guy who is depressed and has no social life... :no no way


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Ann Coulter. She seems like an awful person. But I have an irresistable urge to have her tie me up and urinate all over me. Should I just ask her? Or am I going to get shot?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Yep, no one who I like seems to like me. This includes friends. The solution is settling.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

For the longest time I ONLY had impossible crushes. 

Married women, women who refuse to date men of my culture/religion/race. 

I am the guy who complains about how no girls like me and but if a girl shows interest in me I assume that means there is something wrong with her. 

I think I am pass this point... God I hope.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

rizedieb said:


> I always crush on the most inaccessible people. :mumMy previous crush was this cashier girl (some of you might remember). Why is she inaccessible, you might ask? Well, she was doing her job so she was bound to reject me, which she did...
> 
> I now have a crush on my dentist. She's just drop-dead gorgeous, so kind and caring (agreed, it's her job to make patients feel comfortable but she's doing way more than just her job...) and only 5 years older than me. But again so inaccessible. Why? Well, I don't know for sure but I dare to bet $500 that she's already taken.
> 
> ...


I can definitely relate...and it does suck. 
It's kinda like...wow, if I had someone like _you_, I'd go from having low confidence, to feeling like every other guy I see should be jealous of me.

It sucks to feel that way...it's not healthy. 
To ever get "those girls",(or anyone really) you already have to have some confidence in yourself. You don't have to think you're really funny and good looking or any number of other ego-boosting thoughts, but you do at least have to stop thinking you're not good enough, that you're dull and ugly and stupid...

Try not to even focus on what she may or may not think about you.
Work on yourself, try to be ready for the next opportunity you have in life. It's all about timing...imagine if you graduated and tried to learn the art of conversation...the next time you meet an attractive woman, you'll be ready for that chance. But then again, maybe I shouldn't give advice that I won't be taking myself, no matter how right I think I am lol.

Anyways, you can still enjoy having the chance to occasionally have her in your life, even if it's for short bursts of time..


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

I relate completely... :|
This one girl - she's really nice and beautiful and in general a fun person. She hasn't been in a relationship so I'm pretty sure there's a reason for that; strict parents? I don't know. I'd be really surprised if no one has asked her out. I'd get rejected... I can't hold conversations so I don't see what I'd do in a relationship anyways. Plus she's taller than me. 

Yeah. Crushes suck. Too bad it's almost impossible to just forget about them too. They just kind of sit there and make you miserable every time you see said person. And some of the time when you don't see said person.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

adopie said:


> Don't automatically think that you aren't good enough for someone. It's hard to talk to the dentist when she has a rod in your mouth, but you could always strike an innocent conversation.


It would be as hard for him to talk if he had his rod in her mouth.


----------



## Karuni (Jun 26, 2011)

I relate too.

I had a few crushes in high school. A couple were on these really popular, hot guys so no go there. I liked three of my friends at one time too. One turned out to be gay the entire time (after he led me on by "dating" me), another I liked did like me back at one time but my parents are anti-interracial dating, and the third I liked for two days until I found out most of my other friends had liked him at one point too.

I actually feel attracted toward this guy in my speech class right now, but he's impossible too because I can't talk to anybody regardless of gender for friendship let alone a relationship. 
Not to mention no male has shown ANY interest in me in the two months I've been on campus.

And of course, I've had crushes on fictional characters from video games and such. Most impossible kind there is. xD


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

I do the same thing. commitment phobia... if they are inaccessible they cant truly ever give you a chance and you never have to commit. That is why I appear promiscuous to people sometimes. bc i never want to move ahead beyond 'seeing each other' because everytime i do i get burned. Are you the same?


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't bother with boys......I tend to crush on the "big men." A.k.a. men with a high social status who barely know I exist. I think it's the ambition that gets me. Which is kind of *****y, I admit


----------



## sweetD (Sep 6, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> I do the same thing. commitment phobia... if they are inaccessible they cant truly ever give you a chance and you never have to commit. That is why I appear promiscuous to people sometimes. bc i never want to move ahead beyond 'seeing each other' because everytime i do i get burned. Are you the same?


I'm pretty much the same.

And I'm really good at developing crushes on inaccessible people too. 
Hoping I'll outgrow all of this crap! Working on it.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Kathykook said:


> I don't bother with boys......I tend to crush on the "big men." A.k.a. men with a high social status who barely know I exist. I think it's the ambition that gets me. Which is kind of *****y, I admit


Nah I thnink thats human nature. women want men with money, strong lookng bodies etc.. its the equivalent of looking healthy and having the biggest food pile in the old days lol... it would give better chance to raise healthy offspring with him than a weak (very thin) or unhealthy (very fat) man with no 'food pile' (money). sounds horible to say and i know this is going to get quoted and ill get **** on but its scientific and genetic and were thinking beings so obv this isnt the only factor in dating or there would be a lot of lonely people out there. doesnt mean its the only thing women base men on for dating we make our own incomes generally and dont need a guy who is rich anymore or a guy with a very fit body but generally that is preference. just like men like women who have healthy fat in the right places (curves) and big hips.. humans have the hardest time during birth bc of our small hips in comparison to a babys head and we would die more than other animals during it so big hips are a desired feature. but women with small hips get men a lot too. but yeah just saying most girls get a random initial attraction to power. power = money = survivial = safe person to bring up offspring with. i would never date a popular jock type guy i think theyre a-holes but i cant help but check out them and like the attention sometimes and i think it boils down to this.


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

oh yeah,, from second to fith grade,, my heart used to pound everytime i saw her-- ofcourse i never mad a move cuz i figured "why wud she want me"


----------



## Tommy5000 (Jun 18, 2011)

Definitely can relate. It seems like I have an impossible crush every few weeks now.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

MEE TOOO!! I always crush on the guys that i can never ever have. Thats weird isnt it ? I know for a fact that i can never have them but i still fantasise alittle about what would happen if it would actually happen - which it never will. Iv had a million immpossible crushes.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

I can totally relate. I have a crush on my teacher. He is this beautiful italian guy. Hr is so smart and intelligent. But I believe he knows I have a crush on him. Even if I wasnt his student, he would never go for a girl like me. I think I would have to be nearly perfect for him to even like me. The bar is raised really high for getting.guys too. Its very hard for us girls too.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

No. I can't relate. I know my level and my league. I never get ahead of myself and develop crushes or anything until I am reasonably sure the other person is somewhat interested. I'm a fairly pragmatic person.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Lol, of course. Having impossible crushes is what makes the crush. You can just stand in awe of the beautiful and popular people and daydream haha. That was me in high school. I have no balls man, where they at!?!?!?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes. :|

Just thinking about it makes me feel foolish.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have crush on three Tv stars..
n the most embarrassing thing is that my mother is aware of it n only the three guys dnt know abt it..
I wish I could get a chance to tell them..n a guy too whom I have met online..he daily comes in my dreams


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

My crushes that did count were either fictional or taken. My most recent one, who is taken and still annoyingly haunts my thoughts, would not consider me even if single since the perception was that introverts are stuck ups who think they are too good to socialize with others. -_-

Hopefully, I will be able to stop this madness soon.


----------



## soulless (Dec 18, 2010)

I am totally head over heels with my desk buddy at work. I love being with her everyday but know nothing can ever happen between us. I've tried to focus my feelings elsewhere but noone else appeals to me at all


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> Nah I thnink thats human nature. women want men with money, strong lookng bodies etc.. its the equivalent of looking healthy and having the biggest food pile in the old days lol... it would give better chance to raise healthy offspring with him than a weak (very thin) or unhealthy (very fat) man with no 'food pile' (money). sounds horible to say and i know this is going to get quoted and ill get **** on but its scientific and genetic and were thinking beings so obv this isnt the only factor in dating or there would be a lot of lonely people out there. doesnt mean its the only thing women base men on for dating we make our own incomes generally and dont need a guy who is rich anymore or a guy with a very fit body but generally that is preference. just like men like women who have healthy fat in the right places (curves) and big hips.. humans have the hardest time during birth bc of our small hips in comparison to a babys head and we would die more than other animals during it so big hips are a desired feature. but women with small hips get men a lot too. but yeah just saying most girls get a random initial attraction to power. power = money = survivial = safe person to bring up offspring with. i would never date a popular jock type guy i think theyre a-holes but i cant help but check out them and like the attention sometimes and i think it boils down to this.


I agree with every word. Women are attracted to power which can come in the form of status, money, or physical prowess.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

kathy903 said:


> Nah I thnink thats human nature. women want men with money, strong lookng bodies etc.. its the equivalent of looking healthy and having the biggest food pile in the old days lol... it would give better chance to raise healthy offspring with him than a weak (very thin) or unhealthy (very fat) man with no 'food pile' (money). sounds horible to say and i know this is going to get quoted and ill get **** on but its scientific and genetic and were thinking beings so obv this isnt the only factor in dating or there would be a lot of lonely people out there. doesnt mean its the only thing women base men on for dating we make our own incomes generally and dont need a guy who is rich anymore or a guy with a very fit body but generally that is preference. just like men like women who have healthy fat in the right places (curves) and big hips.. humans have the hardest time during birth bc of our small hips in comparison to a babys head and we would die more than other animals during it so big hips are a desired feature. but women with small hips get men a lot too. but yeah just saying most girls get a random initial attraction to power. power = money = survivial = safe person to bring up offspring with. i would never date a popular jock type guy i think theyre a-holes but i cant help but check out them and like the attention sometimes and i think it boils down to this.


This sounds harsh, but this is a dose of reality.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> This sounds harsh, but this is a dose of reality.


It is harsh, but that's biology for you. It also explains why funny looking politicians get so much tail.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Double Indemnity said:


> I agree with every word. Women are attracted to power which can come in the form of status, money, or physical prowess.


What's happening to girls here?

Are you starting to accept reality?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

TPower said:


> What's happening to girls here?
> 
> Are you starting to accept reality?


Excuse me?


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

TPower, don't do this.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

I recall this point being made by many guys here, including me. Except, women would tell us how it was all BS and that we were just bitter and full of hate towards women.


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

She's one female. And even if many females did 'change', why should people rub it in their faces, as if we knew that the sky was blue and they thought it was green?


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

TPower said:


> I recall this point being made by many guys here, including me. Except, women would tell us how it was all BS and that we were just bitter and full of hate towards women.


Well, I wasn't part of that conversation. I do agree, however, that there are always exceptions. But one really can't argue with basics of biology/human nature/evolution - whatever you want to call it.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

heroin said:


> No. I can't relate. I know my level and my league. I never get ahead of myself and develop crushes or anything until I am reasonably sure the other person is somewhat interested. I'm a fairly pragmatic person.


Dude, you're not supposed to be able to choose who to crush on. That method's so calculating.

-----------------------------

Anyways, yup. Unfortunately, I can relate. Some people are taken, and others... well, yeah, just not happening. And it's not limited to real people either, I've had crushes on fictional characters too. I'd love to turn my emotions off. Sometimes they can be so debilitating.


----------



## GioUK (Sep 26, 2011)

i can relate to this at the moment.. theres a girl at work who ive only known for a few weeks but already have a pretty big crush on, she is single so maybe its not totally impossible but shes certainly way out of my league :sigh


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

Every crush of mine has been impossible lol Apparently crushes rarely work out and love should actually just happen on its own more naturally since it rarely happens from a crush -_- seems that way


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i crush on many women, all the time. while i just admire from a distance, it gives me the chance to think about what i am exactly looking for. 

since they are at work, i have to talk to them anyways, so it is good practice to get to know how to talk to different women on a comfortable level.

i just found out my crush-target that was let go from the city a year ago has been called back to work part time, again. i hope i am not going to be all creepy about her return.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Live Laugh Love said:


> Dude, you're not supposed to be able to choose who to crush on. That method's so calculating.


It's called "having control over your emotions".


----------



## PLarry (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a crush on a 1960s starlet when I was a child. She is a good 40-50 years older than me. I wouldn't say it is impossible but its definitely starting to look unlikely.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

urgghh, mhmmmmm


----------



## GodlessVegan (Oct 21, 2011)

EVERYONE is impossible for me...


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

rizedieb said:


> I always crush on the most inaccessible people. :mumMy previous crush was this cashier girl (some of you might remember). Why is she inaccessible, you might ask? Well, she was doing her job so she was bound to reject me, which she did...
> 
> I now have a crush on my dentist. She's just drop-dead gorgeous, so kind and caring (agreed, it's her job to make patients feel comfortable but she's doing way more than just her job...) and only 5 years older than me. But again so inaccessible. Why? Well, I don't know for sure but I dare to bet $500 that she's already taken.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you're shooting yourself in the foot by assuming rejection before you've even started. Ask her out, she might say yes, she might say no but you have _nothing to lose._

The mentality that some girls are out of your league isn't good, putting girls into a league in the first place is a bad idea imo.

Although I'm no shining example and in the past have had crushes where it didn't work out, and I did dwell on it too much, now I try not to invest my emotions into girls that don't like me. I'd suggest you do the same for the comfort of your sanity.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I get the hots for guys that are totally inappropriate for me, like 21 year old guys in my classes for example. It never turns into a crush though. Outside of school, I don't really think about them or anything. I don't get why some people obsess over their crushes and feel crushed when rejected.


----------



## Mella316 (Oct 28, 2011)

I think that every single crush I get is an impossible crush. I always look at them and in my mind break down why they're too good for me. Also I always think about how they deserve better than me. Blah. It sucks because I believe all of it and just looking at them hurts. So, I can totally relate and hope it turns out better for you in the future then it has for me.
Mella


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I can defintiely relate! Several of the guys I've had crushes on are out of my league.


----------



## Tino (Jul 9, 2011)

I always want what I can't have. I'm not sure what I can actually have though, maybe that is part of the problem.


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd ask out many girls, but I don't have the means to take them on dates. I don't have a car, nor want to spend the little money I have. Plus, going on dates a few girls will get me called a 'player' in these parts.


----------



## JackNoah (Oct 30, 2011)

All the damn time. Celebrity crushes suck because you feel like if you ever met them you'd have a chance, hah. What sucks the most is being gay and falling for a straight person. I had a 2 year "crush" on my best friend's boyfriend, which is still kinda going but it's gone on so long I don't really know if I've moved on or not. A few weeks ago I kinda liked another one of my closest friend's boyfriends. Seems like a recurring theme with me. Not only impossible but wildly offlimits too .


----------



## Rex92 (Oct 6, 2011)

GioUK said:


> i can relate to this at the moment.. theres a girl at work who ive only known for a few weeks but already have a pretty big crush on, she is single so maybe its not totally impossible but shes certainly way out of my league :sigh


[notgay] You seem quite good looking judging by the picture you posted on the albums thread [/notgay]


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes.. I'm crushing on an impossible right now!


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have the biggest crush on Amy Lee. :blush


----------



## Midnight Laces (May 5, 2012)

Oh, I've been there. 

Either they were emo and didn't believe in love. Or they didn't pay attention to me.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Like 90% of my crushes are married or taken even though a lot of them have no problem flirting with me.

It seems that nice single guys are hard to come by these days :cry


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to have a huge crush on this one girl and I don't even know why. There was just something about her that drove me nuts. Whenever she was around my heart would race and I was especially nervous around her. I remember feeling like I won the lottery when she started talking to me one day. But I never made a move and some other guy snatched her up. **** SA!


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

calichick said:


> Like 90% of my crushes are married or taken even though a lot of them have no problem flirting with me.
> 
> It seems that nice single guys are hard to come by these days :cry


I bet you wouldn't be interested in them if they weren't taken.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Impossible crushes? Story of my life. I always seem to want what I can't have.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

TPower said:


> I bet you wouldn't be interested in them if they weren't taken.


I bet there's a reason why they are taken.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

calichick said:


> I bet there's a reason why they are taken.


I agree. Same with taken women.


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

Yeah, I can't figure out for the life of me why Jennifer Lopez is not knocking on my door? Oh well, her loss. :b


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

rizedieb said:


> So... who can relate? Did you ever have an impossible crush? How did you handle it?


 I'm sure a lot of people have.

My advice would be that if your instincts are telling you something you should listen. A patient trying to hook up with his dentist is....well, awkward to start with regardless of the chances of success.

I think, probably, your instincts will tell you when you have a better than average chance with someone. When I was younger I had a few girls who just came out of nowhere and started talking/flirting with me. I was so surprised I didn't know what to do but I did know I had a chance with them.

Edit -

I didn't know this thread was so old.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Honestly, I don't get crushes anymore. I can barely remember what they're like. It's one of the few bonuses of having low self-esteem; if you truly, sincerely, _deeply_ believe that the potential object of your affection will never like you no matter what you do, it's hard to develop a crush. In my case, crushing on someone is a lot like sitting around fantasizing about how cool it would be to hollow out and live in a marshmallow the size of the Taj Mahal--a ludicrous fantasy that's quite easy to discount.


----------

